# Cocking Lime Works / West Sussex - May 2015



## TR PHOTOGRAPHY (May 15, 2015)

Cocking Lime Works / West Sussex - May 2015

Hi all,

Since being a little kid and watching programs like Most Haunted and Ghost Adventures I have always wanted to explore/photograph abandoned and derelict places. This Is my first proper Urbex adventure and I loved it. The limeworks are situated just south of the little town of Cocking, West Sussex. Seeing as I live in the seaside town of Worthing I thought this would be a perfect start for me.

The Limeworks are relatively easy to get to and is about 1-2 miles aways from where I found a place to park. Theres a bit of fence hoping and trekking through the woods to get to the location. It is quite well secluded and it took some google maps and google earth to find the right spot. But once you find the mill its fairly easy to navigate the grounds. I came across NO SECURITY or guys in jeeps, just me all by myself. When doing my research on the Limeworks some people were saying you can sometimes come across a guy in a jeep but he just tells you to be careful. (Apparently). When I went it was raining quite heavily and got absolutely soaked so just keep a look out and be careful when climbing over fences etc.

I took photos and my GoPro with me on the day, So I hope you enjoy my photos and Video.

TR.















​





​




















To see all the photos and other locations head over to https://www.facebook.com/trphotography14​


----------



## krela (May 15, 2015)

Welcome! Great first post. 

Every time I see the name of this place I have to think it in the voice of James May.


----------



## smiler (May 15, 2015)

Nicely Done TR, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2015)

Nice one! Welcome along. 
Fantastic set of photos, looking forward to many more reports


----------



## stu8fish (May 15, 2015)

Neat. A localish spot for me, worth a short trek up the track/hill left side of the buildings.


Cocking Limeworks by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------



## Chopper (May 15, 2015)

Nice first post, and great location for a first explore. We've a few bits in the area, but they are disappearing quickly unfortunately. The big factory towards Brighton is worth a trip...!!!


----------

